# Babies Looking for Homes in Central California



## buggsly (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi everyone, I figured I'd post on here for my babies that are looking for home. I thought they were going to be hairless because of mom, but turns out they are all hairy.  They have been handled since one week old, and they are used to people and aren't skittish. They just turned 3 weeks old yesterday and will be able to go to new homes in about 2 weeks. This was an accidental/unknown litter. I brought a hairless female home and she gave birth the next day. 
They are already starting to wean; eating food and drinking water, but also still drinking milk(although the amount has decreased.) They are all healthy and active and very sweet. c:

Here are the colors/Genders:
1 Champagne Male
3 Black Hooded Males
2 Champagne Hooded Females
2 Black Berkshire Females
1 Black Hooded Female
I will probably be keeping one of the champagne hooded females, and 1 of the hooded males /may/ have a home already. If the availability of the babies changes I will be sure to update this post. 
Here are some pictures:



















They are moving around a lot and it was hard for me to get clear pictures of all of them. However, I can provide individual pictures if anyone wants. 
As stated in the title, I am located in Central California. If anyone on here is truly interested in taking one(or a couple) I will give them to you for free because I can trust that the members on here can take good care of them.
Thanks for reading.


----------



## MishaDot (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi! I live in central ca too! I would love to take a couple of female ratties off your hands. I had one rat but sadly she died about a month ago. I need new little ones!


----------



## EmberDockens (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello, i am currently looking to give 3 females a forever home in taft CA do you still have any?


----------

